# Photographing Children



## desmondlewissmith (Mar 19, 2013)

OK, so I'm a pretty experienced photographer and I've been shooting for a long time. I took a break but I'm starting to advertise again. Here's my dilemma:

Photographing Children has become pretty lucrative. I feel like shooting pictures of Children can be somewhat boring and I want to spice it up but I'm not sure how.

Sure I know that if you produce a nice clean image with a shallow depth of field and a little bokeh; parents go gaga... but I would like to start outshooting the soccerMoms that have a lot more time than I do and yielding results that make Costco Camera Shooters find their reciept...

My history is, I've shot weddings, lot of them. They allow creativity and pay wall. I've shot models galore. Most want to be shot TFP, I've obliged several times in the past because it's always fun shooting attractive people.

Kids are like Gremlins, some explode, some implode, some cry, some scream, some pose...

Any suggestions to some cool stuff you've done or tried with Children?


----------



## Designer (Mar 19, 2013)

You're making money with shots like the one you posted?


----------



## desmondlewissmith (Mar 19, 2013)

Short answer yes.  I'm getting a lot more requests for natural lighting and non-studio shots.  I prefer studio as I have complete control over my background and lighting the subject.

I assume by your question you have a critique?  And yes I realize the sleeves are blown out, they are not in the original color image.  I converted to small jpg then black and white with the small jpg.  There was not enough data in the jpg but the original was shot with my Nikon D3X.  I'll try to find a way to post the original.

Thank being said, my question was in the form of "ideas for more interesting shots", not "how do you get paid with that?"


----------



## JBrown (Mar 19, 2013)

No suggestions on posing unfortunately, but I think its comical your first reply is critical and not even on topic. A lot of people need to work on their attitude here, very hostile forum for no reason.

Good luck.


----------



## desmondlewissmith (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm a little confused by your cryptic message JBrown.  You find my post comical because I asked a question, or because I wanted an answer to the question I asked?  I'm not sure where you find my tone to be aggressive/hostile as I simply pointed out that I was seeking help not critique.  Perhaps it is you that reads hostility in messages that would otherwise be read as a request.

I'm new, I was simply asking for help trying to make conversation.  What I've seen so far is a thread from one member pointing out how much joking and jabbing happen, several posts where people ask for help and are butchered and my own post where I am getting jumped on for asking a question then asking someone to stick to topic.  Growth would be a key word here...  If I want comedy I'll watch a rerun of Seinfeld.


----------



## desmondlewissmith (Mar 19, 2013)

JBrown, even your post was negative and off topic.  Rather than leave well enough alone, you chose to come here and tell me how horrible I am....  you had no advice for a new member, just critique.  What a joke.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 19, 2013)

desmondlewissmith said:


> JBrown, even your post was negative and off topic.  Rather than leave well enough alone, you chose to come here and tell me how horrible I am....  you had no advice for a new member, just critique.  What a joke.



actually...I believe JBrowns comment was aimed at the first reply to your post by desmond. not YOUR first reply.  I think he was actually trying to stick up for you. 
glad to see that no good deed goes unpunished.

I will add that responding to negativity with MORE negativity is pretty counterproductive and doesn't really lend well to thinking you are any better than the people you are berating for doing it.


----------



## jake337 (Mar 19, 2013)

Get creative?

A Father Who Creatively Captures His Kids (20 photos) - My Modern Metropolis


----------



## desmondlewissmith (Mar 19, 2013)

If the first comment by JBrown was in my defense then I apologize...  just keep in mind I'm new and I feel like the level of positivity here is nil.  I'm just a guy trying to find a place to make friends and shoot pictures.   I used to belong to DWC year ago and the members were all supportive and honest.  I expected I'd see the same here as I saw what appeared to be several PRO photographers posting.

I guess I probably expect too much...



pixmedic said:


> desmondlewissmith said:
> 
> 
> > JBrown, even your post was negative and off topic.  Rather than leave well enough alone, you chose to come here and tell me how horrible I am....  you had no advice for a new member, just critique.  What a joke.
> ...


----------



## Designer (Mar 19, 2013)

desmondlewissmith said:


> Thank being said, my question was in the form of "ideas for more interesting shots", not "how do you get paid with that?"



O.K., "ideas" then.  What about photographing children at play?  Your only example shows a child sitting but not playing, so I can guess that you have not tried "while playing".

Or how about "candid"?  Ever try candids with children?  That's two ideas.


----------



## Designer (Mar 19, 2013)

JBrown said:


> No suggestions on posing unfortunately, but I think its comical your first reply is critical and not even on topic. A lot of people need to work on their attitude here, very hostile forum for no reason.



Not "hostile" at all.  I'm just evaluating the market as to what is marketable in the "child photography" market.  I may decide to enter that market myself, hence the question.


----------



## desmondlewissmith (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm not a fan of sitting kids on a step and having them put two hands under their head and fake smile; that's why I attached the image.  While the attached show was natural lighting, my studio shots end up being the same old boring pose...  was just trying to create conversation on how people photograph kids as I have not done much and want to improve.  Maybe there are a lot of funny people here, that's fine.  I'm not used to everyone making jokes about serious questions.  Maybe if I knew people it wouldn't bother me.

I've even had someone message me and critique my website.  REALLY?  I've never joined a forum where everyone is so anxious to bash everyone or make fun of everyone...  I have thick skin, but dayum.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 19, 2013)

> Kids are like Gremlins, some explode, some implode, some cry, some scream, some pose...



Kids are hit and miss. Candids are usually the greatest way to capture great images, especially if the child doesn't know you.
My best children shots are when either the children weren't paying attention, or I called their attention mid play and got the decisive shot.


----------



## slow231 (Mar 19, 2013)

I think you can grow from any type of shooting. figuring out which paying jobs to turn away is a pretty nice problem to have.  that said, studio kids stuff seems more like sears portrait studio.  i can see how that would be pretty boring and unrewarding (especially for the potential level of stress).  

But..... on the other hand, like Designer mentioned, for candid shots kids are hard to beat.  their expressions and reactions are usually as "candid" as you can get, they're so much less filtered.  even when they ham it up, it's still in such a _genuine _overdramatic way (if that makes sense!).  if you've done a lot of weddings/events you should know what i mean.


----------



## desmondlewissmith (Mar 19, 2013)

I think you guys are right about the candids, I just gotta figure out how do set them up.  So say a client wants photos and I convince them to goto a park.  In this case, the candids seem to work.  What about the client that wants a house call, now I'm working with lighting challenges, location, flash bounce or lighting issues if I'm indoors....  oh yeah, then a kid that's not in the mood to take pictures.  I don't love shooting kids so far because they are so hard to work with.

I've seem women photographers ROCK the children's photos, and get GREAT results...  I feel like when I shoot pictures of kids I'm just herding cattle.

Does anyone here have examples they can share?


----------



## Designer (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, women have the advantage with children.  I vote for not the park scene for the simple reason that you will have to physically chase them all over, and just when you get set to make a photograph, they're off again running to somewhere else.  

I think the place where children will feel the most comfortable is at their own home.  Then the problem is to set up a room with good props, sight lines, lights, and clear backgrounds.  Doesn't sound easy, does it?

Another good place for candids is at a birthday party or some other children's party.  They will forget that you're even there.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 19, 2013)

slow231 said:


> I think you can grow from any type of shooting. figuring out which paying jobs to turn away is a pretty nice problem to have.  that said, studio kids stuff seems more like sears portrait studio.  i can see how that would be pretty boring and unrewarding (especially for the potential level of stress).
> 
> But..... on the other hand, like Designer mentioned, for candid shots kids are hard to beat.  their expressions and reactions are usually as "candid" as you can get, they're so much less filtered.  even when they ham it up, it's still in such a _genuine _overdramatic way (if that makes sense!).  if you've done a lot of weddings/events you should know what i mean.



I'm ballistics, not designer.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 19, 2013)

desmondlewissmith said:


> I think you guys are right about the candids, I just gotta figure out how do set them up.  So say a client wants photos and I convince them to goto a park.  In this case, the candids seem to work.  What about the client that wants a house call, now I'm working with lighting challenges, location, flash bounce or lighting issues if I'm indoors....  oh yeah, then a kid that's not in the mood to take pictures.  I don't love shooting kids so far because they are so hard to work with.
> 
> I've seem women photographers ROCK the children's photos, and get GREAT results...  I feel like when I shoot pictures of kids I'm just herding cattle.
> 
> Does anyone here have examples they can share?


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 19, 2013)

Confining a child in one place makes it so much harder on you as a photographer. If you give them freedom and capture them playing, wherever that may be, I feel that the images are so much more fun to both take and look at.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 19, 2013)

Designer said:


> You're making money with shots like the one you posted?



And some people wonder why professional photographers are struggling.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 19, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > You're making money with shots like the one you posted?
> ...



Don't turn this thread into a sh*t throwing fest.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 19, 2013)

desmondlewissmith said:


> I'm not a fan of sitting kids on a step and having them put two hands under their head and fake smile; that's why I attached the image.  While the attached show was natural lighting, my studio shots end up being the same old boring pose...  was just trying to create conversation on how people photograph kids as I have not done much and want to improve.  Maybe there are a lot of funny people here, that's fine.  I'm not used to everyone making jokes about serious questions.  Maybe if I knew people it wouldn't bother me.
> 
> I've even had someone message me and critique my website.  REALLY?  I've never joined a forum where everyone is so anxious to bash everyone or make fun of everyone...  I have thick skin, but dayum.



Dude! I was only saying give your WEBSITE viewer an option to turn off that music! No respectable web designer will have music like that, without an OFF button for people to click!  If that bothers you... wait until I C&C some of your images!


----------



## desmondlewissmith (Mar 19, 2013)

Just found a great site but not sure what the rules are for posting sites.  I'm kinda seeing what everyone is saying.  I'll have to give it a whirl with my own children and see if I can pull it off.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...



Why? I have seen you do it!  lol!


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 19, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> desmondlewissmith said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of sitting kids on a step and having them put two hands under their head and fake smile; that's why I attached the image.  While the attached show was natural lighting, my studio shots end up being the same old boring pose...  was just trying to create conversation on how people photograph kids as I have not done much and want to improve.  Maybe there are a lot of funny people here, that's fine.  I'm not used to everyone making jokes about serious questions.  Maybe if I knew people it wouldn't bother me.
> ...



You do have the option to shut it off. Mouse over the audio bar meter and click the stop button.


----------



## desmondlewissmith (Mar 19, 2013)

There is a an off button.

(insert smile here)



cgipson1 said:


> desmondlewissmith said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of sitting kids on a step and having them put two hands under their head and fake smile; that's why I attached the image.  While the attached show was natural lighting, my studio shots end up being the same old boring pose...  was just trying to create conversation on how people photograph kids as I have not done much and want to improve.  Maybe there are a lot of funny people here, that's fine.  I'm not used to everyone making jokes about serious questions.  Maybe if I knew people it wouldn't bother me.
> ...


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > desmondlewissmith said:
> ...



Really... I looked all over, and didn't see it! Care to enlighten me? Maybe it wasn't even there when I checked earlier!


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 19, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Mouse over the audio bar meter in the bottom left and click the stop button.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



Oh.. this little tiny thing! That doesn't say Audio or OFF... gotcha! Even on my 30" monitor, I didn't notice it... so bad design, IMO! God help anyone with eyes that are worse than mine, right? Not real obvious....


----------



## desmondlewissmith (Mar 19, 2013)

Balistics, while I love all of the pictures you posted and think they are fine examples, problem is the candids you posted wouldn't frame 11x14 for my typical customer.  They typically expect posed photos...  yawn...  hence my challenge.  How to make posed interesting?



Ballistics said:


> desmondlewissmith said:
> 
> 
> > I think you guys are right about the candids, I just gotta figure out how do set them up.  So say a client wants photos and I convince them to goto a park.  In this case, the candids seem to work.  What about the client that wants a house call, now I'm working with lighting challenges, location, flash bounce or lighting issues if I'm indoors....  oh yeah, then a kid that's not in the mood to take pictures.  I don't love shooting kids so far because they are so hard to work with.
> ...


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Back at ya, smiling boy!  



desmondlewissmith said:


> There is a an off button.
> 
> (insert smile here)
> 
> ...


----------



## desmondlewissmith (Mar 19, 2013)

That's smiling man to you.





cgipson1 said:


> Back at ya, smiling boy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 19, 2013)

:lmao:



desmondlewissmith said:


> That's smiling man to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texkam (Mar 19, 2013)

> Yes, women have the advantage with children.


Sexist remark. Please don't paint me with your generalist brush.


----------



## desmondlewissmith (Mar 19, 2013)

texkam said:


> > Yes, women have the advantage with children.
> 
> 
> Sexist remark. Please don't paint me with your generalist brush.



Are you saying you disagree with the thought that women are typically better photographing children?


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 19, 2013)

texkam said:


> > Yes, women have the advantage with children.
> 
> 
> Sexist remark. Please don't paint me with your generalist brush.



Suggestion: PM them and make your complaint there privately.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 19, 2013)

Candids don't necessarily have to be outdoors during a party. You can still shoot candids in the studio/home etc. In fact, most of my work is candid portraiture. 
I also printed all but 2 in 8x10 and 5x7. I shoot to crop in those circumstances.


----------



## desmondlewissmith (Mar 19, 2013)

I think I need to shoot more and talk less, cuz I'm not getting it...  I think I'll feel better after I blast off a few frames tomorrow afternoon.  I have to shoot two kids over the weekend ages 4 and 7.  I've seen them together, it's like two wolverines in a small cage.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 19, 2013)

desmondlewissmith said:


> I think I need to shoot more and talk less, cuz I'm not getting it...  I think I'll feel better after I blast off a few frames tomorrow afternoon.  I have to shoot two kids over the weekend ages 4 and 7.  I've seen them together, it's like two wolverines in a small cage.



Yeah, I have 2 kids myself. 2 and 6. It's a bit like having emotionally disturbed drunk roomates. All the mushy sentimental lovey dovey stuff about having kids aside, they can be an absolute nightmare to be around. Especially if they aren't yours


----------



## texkam (Mar 19, 2013)

> I want to spice it up but I'm not sure how.  Any suggestions to some cool stuff you've done or tried with Children?


Try capturing emotion and personality. Nothing special here, but the client was delighted.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 19, 2013)

You have to be prepared, in control, and engaging. Have entertainment prepared to keep their attention like bubbles, books, or any other cool gadgets. Get down low on their level...physically. Laugh, joke and have fun with them. Here are some of my examples....


----------



## Pukka312 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just google lifestyle portraiture for children and look through the images. There should be plenty of examples there


----------



## jake337 (Mar 20, 2013)

desmondlewissmith said:


> Balistics, while I love all of the pictures you posted and think they are fine examples, problem is the candids you posted wouldn't frame 11x14 for my typical customer.  They typically expect posed photos...  yawn...  hence my challenge.  How to make posed interesting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Start thinking creatively!

Creative Dad Takes Crazy Photos Of Daughters | Bored Panda


Now I know I already posted this but.....


Start thinking outside the box!


http://www.petapixel.com/2012/10/25...ids-enjoying-make-believe-activities-at-home/


----------



## paigew (Mar 20, 2013)

I agree with Kathy, you need to be in control and you need to be silly.  You need to interact with the kids and guide them to things you  want....example: "are you a big sister now? I bet you are an awesome big  sissy...can you give your sweet baby a kiss on the nose?".

Tell  them what to do! Go tell mommy a secret! Oh wow, you see those flowers  over there? Can you pick one and give it to daddy? I also make a lot of  'wrong' jokes...."hey, what does a cow say....do they say arf arf??"  kids love stuff like that and you can get some real genuine smiles! 











here I said "can you pick a pretty rock and hold it up so baby can 'see' it"?










this toddler would NOT cooperate...until I suggested getting on daddy's shoulders





I am not one who cares about smiles. Sometimes I just blab about a ton of different subjects until they hear something they like...glance my way, and when they make eye contact I am ready.





I'm no pro but I hope these images help!


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 20, 2013)

You are making it sound much easier than it really is.


----------



## paigew (Mar 20, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> You are making it sound much easier than it really is.



I'm not lying....its a lot of work. And I study it daily. I purchase guides and tutorial from photographers I admire which really helps. Also if its not working...forget it and move on. Sometimes your vision has to change.


----------



## desmondlewissmith (Mar 20, 2013)

AGREED!!!!!!



Ballistics said:


> desmondlewissmith said:
> 
> 
> > I think I need to shoot more and talk less, cuz I'm not getting it...  I think I'll feel better after I blast off a few frames tomorrow afternoon.  I have to shoot two kids over the weekend ages 4 and 7.  I've seen them together, it's like two wolverines in a small cage.
> ...


----------



## desmondlewissmith (Mar 20, 2013)

Great example, these photos are awesome.  It's funny that you write "Nothing special here" when actually the pictures are special.  If that were my kid, I'd be willing to pay for shots like that...



texkam said:


> > I want to spice it up but I'm not sure how.  Any suggestions to some cool stuff you've done or tried with Children?
> 
> 
> Try capturing emotion and personality. Nothing special here, but the client was delighted.
> ...


----------



## desmondlewissmith (Mar 20, 2013)

Each of the photos you posted would look nice in a frame.  Thanks for sharing.  These are great examples and concepts I want to try.



kathythorson said:


> You have to be prepared, in control, and engaging. Have entertainment prepared to keep their attention like bubbles, books, or any other cool gadgets. Get down low on their level...physically. Laugh, joke and have fun with them. Here are some of my examples....
> View attachment 39296View attachment 39297View attachment 39299View attachment 39301View attachment 39298View attachment 39300


----------



## desmondlewissmith (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow, you have what I refer to as "mad skillz"



paigew said:


> I agree with Kathy, you need to be in control and you need to be silly.  You need to interact with the kids and guide them to things you  want....example: "are you a big sister now? I bet you are an awesome big  sissy...can you give your sweet baby a kiss on the nose?".
> 
> Tell  them what to do! Go tell mommy a secret! Oh wow, you see those flowers  over there? Can you pick one and give it to daddy? I also make a lot of  'wrong' jokes...."hey, what does a cow say....do they say arf arf??"  kids love stuff like that and you can get some real genuine smiles!
> 
> ...


----------



## kundalini (Mar 20, 2013)

I am not a child photographer, but this was an interesting article,

*Rangefinder - February 2013

*The crux of the biscuit was to have fun.


There's also quite a few tutorials on Lastolite's School of Photography website. Forget the product bias on these two, but pay attention to the interaction of photographer to children. Again, have fun with them and let them be kids.

*Portrait Photography ? Children « Lastolite School of Photography*


----------

